# Round pen size



## appy2d (Jan 6, 2014)

what size round pens do you use for your minis?


----------



## Tremor (Jan 6, 2014)

If the Op doesn't mind, I would like to know what size everybody uses for lunging and ground driving.

Sorry OP, I didn't want to make my own thread and have too many.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 6, 2014)

My round pen was originally built for working full sized horses. It is 60' in diameter and this has worked well for me, I can ground drive pairs in it, it is large enough that I do not worry over much about repetitive circling being hard on the horses bones/joints and I have even set up a few jumps and cones in it before moving green horses to the arena to work.


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2014)

Ours is 40', and works well for us (lunging).


----------



## appy2d (Jan 6, 2014)

No prob jumping in the thread. My pen is now about 40' and we free lunge mostly but wondering if I should go bigger


----------



## Tremor (Jan 6, 2014)

I can't remember how big ours is. Its pretty small, 36? Its 8 panels in all. How many should I get before I start working my horse?


----------



## amysue (Jan 6, 2014)

We have 5 round pens, one for each stallion as state law requires all stallions, bulls and rams be contained in pipe rail. Most of ours are between 40 &50 feet. I think 60 ft is good for big horses and 40' is fine for minis. I start working youngins in the 40'pen before taking them into the arena so they learn the concept of lunging. I have added to some pens to make them bigger by adding old pipe rail gates. I painted them the same color as the corral panels so its hardly noticeable.They sell brackets at tractor supply to make them fit right into a corral. My only complaint with full horse size corral panels with the feet on them is that small goats and foals can get right through. I remedy this by wiring garden fence on the bottom.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 6, 2014)

Our arena is small, 90 x 90... So in between round pen and large arena size. Works pretty well because horses can move out and even gallop and you can even hook and drive. A 50 or 60 foot is standard though for big horses and 40 would work for minis. Most make do with what they have!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 6, 2014)

i just sold 11 of my panels, whoops, i left myself and charlie 30 feet. i guess it wouldn't be hard to get some from somewhere. glad you put this up now i will only have to do it once instead of twice.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't have tiny minis - the smallest being about 36" now.

We have two - one is made from steel fence posts and cattle panel. It is 50'.







The other is made from the large horse portable fence panels and is 30' with an attached pen that can be opened up to make it around 30' x 60' oblong. Both are often used (and are currently used) as pens to house the ponies.






A friend has hers set up as 60' and we find that while it's great for starting them ground driving and even first hooks to a cart, it sometimes seems really HUGE when starting ground work. It's nice to have them contained though.











We both still own large horses (well 14 hh) that can ridden, if desired, in either the 60' or 50' round pens. The round pen that is 30' is almost too small to do much work with our larger Shetlands in - feels like you can't "get away" from them. Weird sensation,


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 7, 2014)

Paintponylvr.... Unrelated but I'm looking for a harness for my 46" shetland like the one in the tire drag photo. Where did that one come from? My modern needs to drag the arena occasionally I'm thinking


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 7, 2014)

Disney horse - sent you a pm.

The harness on that mare was a "plain" mini style harness w/ stainless steel hames (she's now in the small pony harness). Your guy would probably fit into the small pony harness, like my other ponies do...


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a small pony, 39", so I guess a 40' to 50' would be best to start? Great question and answers.


----------



## dannigirl (Jan 9, 2014)

All mine are 38" and under and my round pen is 26' across. It works good for us. We also have a pen out back that is 60' by 140' for driving and learning walking manners ect.


----------



## Shari (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine is 80'. Not that I would call it round.... LOL... has a bit of character to it.


----------

